# Pulling 600 MCM



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

We've been pulling in 600's all last week and this week. We used the Maxis wire grips for the first time, and was shocked at how efficient they are, a real labor savor . It takes me less than a minute to hook up four 600's and a 3/0 ground wire.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I've never used them.. what are the teeth sticking out the side.. :blink:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I hear you.

We pulled 3C 600's a few weeks ago, then a 4C 750. But it was in tray, so it was mostly muscled in. Funny how much of this trade still comes down to sweat.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

B4T said:


> I've never used them.. what are the teeth sticking out the side.. :blink:


Those are the teeth that dig in at the end of the basket. You just slide the basket over the wire and then give it a slight tug back, and those teeth tighten into wire and hold it.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I still think a tight wrap of tape would run smoother than that pulling jacket, but the rest of it looks slick.

-John


----------



## MaxFuse (Oct 23, 2011)

That looks real nice and fast. :thumbup:


----------



## Sparky208 (Feb 25, 2011)

We bought a set last year and they work great. I think the whole set was around $2000.
But they are such a time saver


----------



## bruce6670 (Apr 27, 2010)

You need to be careful with those things. When I was an apprentice, I went to grab those out of the gangbox , and as I was walking back to the other 8 guys on the pull, I accidentally stuck my finger into it.  Luckily no one saw me and I grabbed a little screw driver and managed to get my finger out before anyone saw what I did. I never would have heard the end of that one.:laughing:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Looks nice and a PIA, Tie wire and duct tape and make the pull.


----------



## Split Bolt (Aug 30, 2010)

brian john said:


> Looks nice and a PIA, Tie wire and duct tape and make the pull.


I agree! I made plenty of baskets from black tie wire over the years. Never had one slip off! Everybody's trying to re-invent the wheel!


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

brian john said:


> Looks nice and a PIA, Tie wire and duct tape and make the pull.


Yes but, your method requires skill and experience.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

jrannis said:


> Yes but, your method requires skill and experience.


Yes it does.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

B4T said:


> I've never used them.. what are the teeth sticking out the side.. :blink:


Those are for a better grip when pulling,,Kind of painful though...:laughing::laughing:


----------



## kennydmeek (Sep 12, 2009)

bruce6670 said:


> You need to be careful with those things. When I was an apprentice, I went to grab those out of the gangbox , and as I was walking back to the other 8 guys on the pull, I accidentally stuck my finger into it.  Luckily no one saw me and I grabbed a little screw driver and managed to get my finger out before anyone saw what I did. I never would have heard the end of that one.:laughing:


Could have been a lot worse....


----------



## NJWVUGrad (May 12, 2011)

These and Simpull wire truly change the wire pull experience into a much cleaner smoother operation.

Especially when working in an existing space. A lot less mess...no wads of duct tape, strands of wire and smurf goo everywhere


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

NJWVUGrad said:


> These and Simpull wire truly change the wire pull experience into a much cleaner smoother operation.
> 
> Especially when working in an existing space. A lot less mess...no wads of duct tape, strands of wire and smurf goo everywhere


 
SCREW THAT. these things look like a royal PIA.

SIMPULL yes, This device, bah humbug.


----------



## NJWVUGrad (May 12, 2011)

brian john said:


> SCREW THAT. these things look like a royal PIA.
> 
> SIMPULL yes, This device, bah humbug.


Well at least we agree with the Simpull...

Does anyone know why the Ideal stuff is Blue? The color has to be an additive, so why not just make it clear


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

What is that 600 aluminum xlpe ?


----------



## Sparkypyro (Nov 2, 2011)

We've started ordering the wire with something similar, they crimp on ends with eyes already attached at the supplier. Just set up the reals connect the crimped eyes to your rope and pull. The ones in the OP picture are super simple to use also. As far as being a PIA, not true by any means.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Sparkypyro said:


> We've started ordering the wire with something similar, they crimp on ends with eyes already attached at the supplier. Just set up the reals connect the crimped eyes to your rope and pull. The ones in the OP picture are super simple to use also. As far as being a PIA, not true by any means.


 

But neither is tie wire and duct tape, old fashon basket or, strip it back cut a few strands out fold over secure and pull.

This is one more thing to lose, lots of parts, and when that red rag cover gets soaped up then you have crap on a Ritz and what is the cost?

And if they make a tool I want it, this ain't one of them.


----------



## Sparkypyro (Nov 2, 2011)

brian john said:


> But neither is tie wire and duct tape, old fashon basket or, strip it back cut a few strands out fold over secure and pull.
> 
> This is one more thing to lose, lots of parts, and when that red rag cover gets soaped up then you have crap on a Ritz and what is the cost?
> 
> And if they make a tool I want it, this ain't one of them.


Have you used them?


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

brian john said:


> Looks nice and a PIA, Tie wire and duct tape and make the pull.


Its not a PIA and it is a great time saver, easy and simple to use, even I can use them .


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Split Bolt said:


> I agree! I made plenty of baskets from black tie wire over the years. Never had one slip off! Everybody's trying to re-invent the wheel!


..and for every basket you made, there was a pulling crew standing there doing nothing.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

brian john said:


> SCREW THAT. these things look like a royal PIA.
> 
> SIMPULL yes, This device, bah humbug.


 We (6 man crew) have been pulling 600's for 2 strait weeks, I'd like to pocket the difference in labor for your method and mine- it would make for a great vacation


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Big John said:


> I still think a tight wrap of tape would run smoother than that pulling jacket, but the rest of it looks slick.
> 
> -John


We where using the new Sim Pull wire - no soap is involved., but I do agree that duct tape would lesson friction.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

360max said:


> We where using the new Sim Pull wire - no soap is involved., but I do agree that duct tape would lesson friction.


I don't agree. In my opinion the tape running against the conduit will have more friction than the metal grip running against the conduit. There would also be more contact area if you use the tape and that will also increase the friction.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> I don't agree. In my opinion the tape running against the conduit will have more friction than the metal grip running against the conduit. There would also be more contact area if you use the tape and that will also increase the friction.


..... there would be less contact area because the circumference of the taped 'baskets' is reduced, as opposed to using the supplied 'jacket'.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Split Bolt said:


> I agree! I made plenty of baskets from black tie wire over the years. Never had one slip off! Everybody's trying to re-invent the wheel!


Use these once and you'll stop wanting to waste time with your tie wire arts and craft projects :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Use these once and you'll stop wanting to waste time with your tie wire arts and craft projects :laughing:


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Sounds like a bunch of old men in wheel chairs stuck in their old ways hmm


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Edrick said:


> Sounds like a bunch of old men in wheel chairs stuck in their old ways hmm


Maybe, but generally I am the first to snap up new stuff and am not against spending money on equipment, bought two new load banks this week, 2-Fluke 1735's and budgeted for a new high current test set for fall at 46k. So it ain't the money, I can assure you it ain't because I am stuck in my old ways.

To be fair I'll show my employees the video and not say a word and see their reaction. They want to try one I'll buy it. I just find anything with parts is soon missing parts.

KO Cutters, hypress with dies.............


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Edrick said:


> Sounds like a bunch of old men in wheel chairs stuck in their old ways hmm


I think you nailed it. :thumbsup:


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

360max said:


> ..... there would be less contact area because the circumference of the taped 'baskets' is reduced, as opposed to using the supplied 'jacket'.


Taping will not reduce the contact area. Taping will not compress the pulling sleeve. The tension does that, but the tape will make the area larger and the tape will have a higher coefficient of friction than the metal pulling sleeve.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> Taping will not reduce the contact area. Taping will not compress the pulling sleeve. The tension does that, but the tape will make the area larger and the tape will have a higher coefficient of friction than the metal pulling sleeve.


 I was advocating taping instead of using that pulling jacket, only because it looks like the pulling jacket would actually take up more space in the pipe. 

I wouldn't be a fan of pulling in the bare heads because while I realize the metal-to-metal contact has significantly less friction, I don't like the hard edges on those heads because of the possibility they could snag.

-John


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Big John said:


> I wouldn't be a fan of pulling in the bare heads because while I realize the metal-to-metal contact has significantly less friction, I don't like the hard edges on those heads because of the possibility they could snag.


I have always found it funny that with the thousands of pounds of forces involved in large pulls people actually think tape will make any difference whatsoever.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

BBQ said:


> I have always found it funny that with the thousands of pounds of forces involved in large pulls people actually think tape will make any difference whatsoever.


It doesn't seem that obvious to me. You routinely pull without tape?

-John


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Big John said:


> It doesn't seem that obvious to me. You routinely pull without tape?
> 
> -John


 
I have always used tape to smooth the basket.

Personal perference.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Edrick said:


> Sounds like a bunch of old men in wheel chairs stuck in their old ways hmm


Then someone post they know how to weave an eye in a rope, and all the young guys say WHAT, we always buy a new rope when our eye is stressed, worn or broken.

So the maxis breaks and 6 guys stand there playing switch with their thumbs, because no one knows how to make a basket. They call the old guy can you help.

3 mechanics 2 apprentices and no one had a hacksaw to cut a lousy piece of ½ EMT, all there batteries are dead., me I handed them MY HACKSAW. Don’t be so quick to diss the old guys


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Big John said:


> It doesn't seem that obvious to me. You routinely pull without tape?


When using baskets or knuckles you bet. 



brian john said:


> I have always used tape to smooth the basket.
> 
> Personal perference.


I know its a personal preference of a lot of people.

IMO it does nothing but give folks a case of the warm fuzzies and delays the set up and removal of the pulling baskets or knuckles.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

My thinking with the tape was that while there is thousands of pounds involved in the pull, in most spots it is parallel with the conductor head. The buildup of tape would merely have to push the conductor from side to side, which requires very little forced despite the the parallel strain, so I would expect it to get over lips and edges more easily.

I don't have reason to believe this other than it explained why I've literally never seen anyone pull in bare knuckles.


BBQ said:


> When using baskets or knuckles you bet.....


 But if folks do it and it works, I'll definitely consider it for the next pull.

-John


----------



## qckrun (May 18, 2009)

The old saying goes, every one does it a bit different it's how you adapt that makes you come out ahead. 

I've pulled wire in multiple ways, never used the Maxis method or the SimPull eyes but I want to. 

When you work on crews on 2-4 doing it the old way usually doesn't make much of a difference. 

It's amazing when you from a big company that always had 5+ people doing the wire pull and then go to a company that does 300+ foot pulls with 3-4 people. 

The key to all pulls is excellent conduit installation.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Even with Simpull.. I still use soap.. it has to make the job easier and my 'pulling machine" is called muscle.. 

Working harder than I have to was never my goal in life.. :no::no:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

B4T said:


> Even with Simpull.. I still use soap..


Just when I thought I had heard it all. :laughing:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I normally just pull 100prs sometimes 200prs if its really important for it not to come off I will "couch stitch" a length of rope around the cable, Im not sure what the actual name of the knot is. Once I get to the end I skin back the cable then tape an eye and pull the slack of the rope through that then tie it to the swivel then attatch the swivel to the rope, give 3 sharp whistles and Roberts your fathers brother.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

How the hell do you make a basket with tie wire?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

jza said:


> How the hell do you make a basket with tie wire?


You use the tie wire to pull back on the basket and crisscross the tie wire tight and cover it with duct tape.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

:laughing::laughing::whistling2::thumbup:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Just when I thought I had heard it all. :laughing:



Old ways die hard, I kept wanting to see soap when I saw a long run going in. Though I wonder if soap wouldn't slow it down, SIM is is slickkkkkk.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> You use the tie wire to pull back on the basket and crisscross the tie wire tight and cover it with duct tape.


Spinkle it with holy water and do a human sacrifice as well. :laughing:


----------



## NJWVUGrad (May 12, 2011)

360max said:


> ..and for every basket you made, there was a pulling crew standing there doing nothing.


That's the biggest savings on a big job, I enjoy taking the time and making up a tape and wire pulling head as much as the next guy. But when you have an all hands on deck pull, it ruins the labor efficiency of the rest of the crew.

Just saying, dollars and cents


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

NJWVUGrad said:


> That's the biggest savings on a big job, I enjoy taking the time and making up a tape and wire pulling head as much as the next guy. But when you have an all hands on deck pull, it ruins the labor efficiency of the rest of the crew.
> 
> Just saying, dollars and cents


...company has 70 guys on this job, the pulling crew is only 6/7 guys.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

We pulled into a 1 1/2" conduit today using the above Maxis Grips and had a hard time fitting the head into the conduit, we had to take the bushing off to fit it in. So there is a down side to this maxis pulling equipment.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I know this will be a dumb question. But here goes.
In the picture you have one wire. One rarely pulls one wire through a conduit. 

I also come from the time of tie wire and tape. Sometimes a basket, tie wire and tape.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

John Valdes said:


> I know this will be a dumb question. But here goes.
> In the picture you have one wire. One rarely pulls one wire through a conduit.
> 
> I also come from the time of tie wire and tape. Sometimes a basket, tie wire and tape.


That thing is a like a leader. It can have multiple wires each hooked up to a common joint. 

So I got a question for you old timers and this basket thing. We strip the jacket off the wire about a foot and make a head out of the wire, never exceeding the total size of all the wires. We weave this together and wrap that in duct tape. Is this similar to the tie wire baskets you guys are talking about?


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

I'd love to see pictures of these tie wire baskets. All I ever do is tape all my conductors together, put them in a kellums, cover that in tape and soap and off I go.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

John Valdes said:


> I know this will be a dumb question. But here goes.
> In the picture you have one wire. One rarely pulls one wire through a conduit.
> 
> I also come from the time of tie wire and tape. Sometimes a basket, tie wire and tape.


see post #5


----------



## Sparky208 (Feb 25, 2011)

360max said:


> We pulled into a 1 1/2" conduit today using the above Maxis Grips and had a hard time fitting the head into the conduit, we had to take the bushing off to fit it in. So there is a down side to this maxis pulling equipment.


I think the instructions say smallest pipe size is 3" I just had the same problem 2 months. I think I had installed 2 1/2 and had trouble getting it to fit.


----------



## Sparkypyro (Nov 2, 2011)

Just started using these and they work great.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Can you crimp those on yourself, with say a Burndy Hydraulic Crimper?


----------



## angryceltic (Feb 21, 2012)

brian john said:


> Old ways die hard, I kept wanting to see soap when I saw a long run going in. Though I wonder if soap wouldn't slow it down, SIM is is slickkkkkk.



It sure is, of all the wire we've pulled excluding MC, 90% has been the super slick cable. Downside is the grease marks the leave all over your gloves and shirt when feeding it in.


----------



## Sparkypyro (Nov 2, 2011)

jza said:


> Can you crimp those on yourself, with say a Burndy Hydraulic Crimper?


No, you order the wire with them already installed. Not much extra cost either, far less costly than making your own head.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Sparkypyro said:


> Just started using these and they work great.


Do you throw them away or send them back for reuse?


----------



## jp8302 (May 25, 2012)

You guys asking about the tie-wire pulling heads are killing me! Here in the heart land its cave man electric. I pulled alot of wire before I got to use a kellam or pull-grip. I'm with the old guys, I'm proud I have the knowledge/skill to build a good head, But if all your doing is pulling 750's give the chinese do-hicky a shot


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

jp8302 said:


> ...I pulled alot of wire before I got to use a kellam or pull-grip. I'm with the old guys, I'm proud I have the knowledge/skill to build a good head....


 I think it's valuable to know how to do: I'd hate to see a pulling crew come to a dead-stop because someone forgot the fingers and nobody on the crew knew how to make a basket.

But, if there's any alternate faster way, I don't see the sense in using the more labor-intensive method just because that's the tradition.

-John


----------



## Sparkypyro (Nov 2, 2011)

LARMGUY said:


> Do you throw them away or send them back for reuse?


Junk when done.


----------



## angryceltic (Feb 21, 2012)

Big John said:


> I think it's valuable to know how to do: I'd hate to see a pulling crew come to a dead-stop because someone forgot the fingers and nobody on the crew knew how to make a basket.
> 
> But, if there's any alternate faster way, I don't see the sense in using the more labor-intensive method just because that's the tradition.
> 
> -John


I know with the crew I'm working with, we can make up a head quite quick. While one guys pulling in the mule tape or rope, another one or two make up a head.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Sparkypyro said:


> No, you order the wire with them already installed. Not much extra cost either, far less costly than making your own head.


I don't know about you but I order my wire from a supply house, and it's cut off of a big reel in the back. I don't think this Simpull system has made its way to Canada yet.

I'd really like a set of these that I can buy and crimp on myself. I don't see why not, most electrical contractors will have a good crimper on hand.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

nolabama said:


> So I got a question for you old timers and this basket thing. We strip the jacket off the wire about a foot and make a head out of the wire, never exceeding the total size of all the wires. We weave this together and wrap that in duct tape. Is this similar to the tie wire baskets you guys are talking about?


First when we old timers say basket we usually mean a Kellems grip.
There was always a chance the Kellems (check spelling) grip can come loose.
So we attached tie wire to the Kellums grip and take the hand made basket back another foot or so.
We were just extending the Kellums grip with tie wire pulled tight and cris-crossed back then twisted tight with linemans. Then the whole shabang got covered in duct tape.
This was only done on real big pulls. Pulls you could not take a chance on f**king up. So the old guys (back then I was the young guy) would not trust the Kellums grip and added more tie wire and duct tape. It was probably really not needed?
I wish I had a picture of this head. 

Now. Your head is a simple strip and fold over type. We used this too. It depended on who was running the job.
We would strip back a foot minimum and remove all the strands except for two or three at the very most on each conductor.
Then we would stagger them so all were spaced apart to keep the head small. You knew you did it right when the head was smaller than the conductor total. 
The individual strands left were folded over and looped through the eye of the rope. (like you would do with THHN in EMT).
Then covered again with duct tape and applied heavy Yellow 77.
The fold over was plenty strong and required no circular twisting. The tape just kept the strands in place so they could not slip.



Sparkypyro said:


> No, you order the wire with them already installed. Not much extra cost either, far less costly than making your own head.


I can make a pulling head for four (4) 750 mcm conductors, for less money than you spend for your morning cup of coffee.


----------



## Sparkypyro (Nov 2, 2011)

jza said:


> I don't know about you but I order my wire from a supply house, and it's cut off of a big reel in the back. I don't think this Simpull system has made its way to Canada yet.
> 
> I'd really like a set of these that I can buy and crimp on myself. I don't see why not, most electrical contractors will have a good crimper on hand.


These come from the supply house. Place order, small reel gets filled with wire from big real, wire gets cut, ends get crimped on reel gets delivered. And this is with SIMM pull.

Only problem I have with SIMM pull is it is so slippery your hands begin to cramp up cause you squeeze it harder because it wants to slip out of your hand. I have tried Mechanics gloves and leather gloves with no improvement. When the time comes that we have a lot of big wire to pull in I will get a pair of fishing gloves with the dots for better grip.


----------



## Sparkypyro (Nov 2, 2011)

John Valdes said:


> I can make a pulling head for four (4) 750 mcm conductors, for less money than you spend for your morning cup of coffee.


Last time I checked( 10seconds ago) copper 750 mcm was 18.63 per foot. Now if you are stripping back a foot to make the head you just burned through 74.52. I figure you spend about 20-30 minutes pulling individual 750's off the 4 reels and making the head up. Union wage scale that is around 70 per hour for wages and benefits so we'll just call it 30 bucks for time. For yourself. Multiply that 30$ times the number of men watching you/helping you. We'll just say you are alone. So now we are at 104.52. Duct tape and tie wire add another 5.00 so now we are at 108.52 IF you are doing this alone. You also get multiple conductors on one or 2 reels instead of 4( I know we can order regular this way it just never gets to the job site that way). Now honestly,how many others were watching. Not sure where you get your coffee but I'm sure you could find your coffee online for much cheaper and fresher also.

Let's just go out on a limb here and say your basket fails for whatever reason(not saying your baskets fail but others do), will you pull out the old wire, cover any costs from damage and pull in the new set up for no additional pay besides what you were payed for the first pull? If one of these heads breaks free Southwire will cover the costs for the failed pull. Just an FYI.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Sparkypyro said:


> How long would this take you?


....and the pulling crew watching you make the basket up.


----------



## Sparkypyro (Nov 2, 2011)

360max said:


> ....and the pulling crew watching you make the basket up.


Getting to that.


----------



## Sparkypyro (Nov 2, 2011)

I'll call the supplier tomorrow to get the price of the crimped on pulling set-up.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Duplicate question.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Edrick said:


> Sounds like a bunch of old men in wheel chairs stuck in their old ways hmm


Sounds like a guy that run cat 5 or 6 and doesn't even know what 500mil even is.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Sparkypyro said:


> Last time I checked( 10seconds ago) copper 750 mcm was 18.63 per foot. Now if you are stripping back a foot to make the head you just burned through 74.52. I figure you spend about 20-30 minutes pulling individual 750's off the 4 reels and making the head up. Union wage scale that is around 70 per hour for wages and benefits so we'll just call it 30 bucks for time. For yourself. Multiply that 30$ times the number of men watching you/helping you. We'll just say you are alone. So now we are at 104.52. Duct tape and tie wire add another 5.00 so now we are at 108.52 IF you are doing this alone. You also get multiple conductors on one or 2 reels instead of 4( I know we can order regular this way it just never gets to the job site that way). Now honestly,how many others were watching. Not sure where you get your coffee but I'm sure you could find your coffee online for much cheaper and fresher also.
> 
> Let's just go out on a limb here and say your basket fails for whatever reason(not saying your baskets fail but others do), will you pull out the old wire, cover any costs from damage and pull in the new set up for no additional pay besides what you were payed for the first pull? If one of these heads breaks free Southwire will cover the costs for the failed pull. Just an FYI.


All valid points. 



360max said:


> ....and the pulling crew watching you make the basket up.


Pulling crew? A tugger and two guys is all we ever had on the pulling end. It was the feeding end where we had a few guys.
And if we were pulling 750's I can guarantee we used a tugger.


----------



## NJWVUGrad (May 12, 2011)

Sparkypyro said:


> I'll call the supplier tomorrow to get the price of the crimped on pulling set-up.


It was explained to me by a Southwire rep that they offer the crimped on pulling set as a cheap add-on as it to their benefit because it avoid guys lopping ends off reels and then complaining to the supplier that the pull came up short.


----------



## WmEricB (Apr 12, 2012)

brian john said:


> Then someone post they know how to weave an eye in a rope, and all the young guys say WHAT, we always buy a new rope when our eye is stressed, worn or broken.
> 
> So the maxis breaks and 6 guys stand there playing switch with their thumbs, because no one knows how to make a basket. They call the old guy can you help.
> 
> 3 mechanics 2 apprentices and no one had a hacksaw to cut a lousy piece of ½ EMT, all there batteries are dead., me I handed them MY HACKSAW. Dont be so quick to diss the old guys


Love cutting pipe with a hacksaw while guys run around looking for a battery with a charge on it. I'm getting things accomplished while they seem to be running around with one foot nailed to the floor.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

John Valdes said:


> All valid points.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...I work with a 6 man pulling crew, and there's no way 2 men are doing the work we do. No room for a wire feeder, so that's out of the question. We are pulling anywhere from 6 to 9 runs a day (average pull is 180'), 600 mcm.


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

jza said:


> I don't think this Simpull system has made its way to Canada yet.


I seen simpull for the first time almost two years ago.. and I live in a hick town :thumbsup:


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

We have Simpull wire, but we don't have the Simpull system, aka your entire run of wires shows up on one real with the crimps at the end.

Try and keep up.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I worked with early Simpull and my problem with it was the Nylon outer jacket was excessively loose where it would bind up .


----------



## FireInTheWire (Oct 30, 2011)

Jeez, we pulled in 4 runs of 600s last Thursday- took 4 people: one running the tugger (Greenlee super tugger), one soaping the wire and two of us pulling. It was hilarious- me, a 145lb gal with not that much upper body strength and this big overweight guy were the ones pulling. The foreman got a real kick out of it . To succeed in this trade you truly do need both brains and serious muscle.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Simpull seems to leave a icky something on your hands, but wonderful stuff to pull in.


----------



## FireInTheWire (Oct 30, 2011)

Oh, and the Wire we had pulled in that day was Slipwire... Hard as heck to get a decent grip on when pulling. My forearms were on fire!


----------



## angryceltic (Feb 21, 2012)

brian john said:


> Simpull seems to leave a icky something on your hands, but wonderful stuff to pull in.


It sure does.


----------



## Sparkypyro (Nov 2, 2011)

Shouldn't be any residue left on your hands after using Sim Pull. Maybe getting it from airborne contamination from a somewhere in your supply chain? I've fed that stuff in barehanded and there is not a spot of dirt or grime on my hands after ever including when I wore new gloves.


----------



## angryceltic (Feb 21, 2012)

Sparkypyro said:


> Shouldn't be any residue left on your hands after using Sim Pull. Maybe getting it from airborne contamination from a somewhere in your supply chain? I've fed that stuff in barehanded and there is not a spot of dirt or grime on my hands after ever including when I wore new gloves.


It's actually Super Slick Elite by encore wire


----------



## user8640521 (Jan 17, 2009)

....


----------



## angryceltic (Feb 21, 2012)

so we had to complete getting the secondary's to the transformer today. 6 sets of parallels. A short 60 ft run from the vault to the transformer. We set up all our cables and the decision to use the basket was made. After a crap of a time on the first run, i was told no more basket. Make up some heads. 

The super slick wire did not take to the basket well at all.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

brian john said:


> Simpull seems to leave a icky something on your hands, but wonderful stuff to pull in.


had gray slippery stuff on gloves after 18 pulls



angryceltic said:


> so we had to complete getting the secondary's to the transformer today. 6 sets of parallels. A short 60 ft run from the vault to the transformer. We set up all our cables and the decision to use the basket was made. After a crap of a time on the first run, i was told no more basket. Make up some heads.
> 
> The super slick wire did not take to the basket well at all.


sounds like wrong size basket or one that is too beat up to use


----------

